# BHFS sight



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

Would a sure-loc supreme with one up pin and no lense be legal in NFAA BHFS as long as it wasn't adjusted after first scoring end? Thanks


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

yes it would be legal.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

for the help.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jay-J said:


> Would a sure-loc supreme with one up pin and no lense be legal in NFAA BHFS as long as it _wasn't adjusted after first scoring end?_ Thanks



Just to be clear...if you touch that site DURING the first scoring end (or ANY scoring end, for that matter)...you can be disqualified! Once SCORING starts, you are NOT allowed to adjust the site at all...and this includes the first scoring end...no touchy.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Yep*



field14 said:


> Just to be clear...if you touch that site DURING the first scoring end (or ANY scoring end, for that matter)...you can be disqualified! Once SCORING starts, you are NOT allowed to adjust the site at all...and this includes the first scoring end...no touchy.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


That was my understanding. Thanks for the help Tom.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jay-J said:


> That was my understanding. Thanks for the help Tom.


No problem. I used to really enjoy shooting the BHFS division and get a break away from the FS division once in a while. The BHFS division is highly competitive, and a ton of fun to shoot in.

However, these tired ole eyes cannot see the pin now a daze unless it is so large that it covers the spot, then I move the pin to find the bullseye and the shot goes to the right all the time.

If I get a pin size that doesn't cover the bullseye, then I cannot see the pin!

So, no BHFS for me anymore.

Tom D. (field14)


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*yeah*



field14 said:


> No problem. I used to really enjoy shooting the BHFS division and get a break away from the FS division once in a while. The BHFS division is highly competitive, and a ton of fun to shoot in.
> 
> However, these tired ole eyes cannot see the pin now a daze unless it is so large that it covers the spot, then I move the pin to find the bullseye and the shot goes to the right all the time.
> 
> ...


I understand. I guess we're all heading there. Good luck this year.


----------

